# Vereador (pt)



## AYG

Hola, ¿alguien sabe qué significa "*VERIADOR*" (o veirador) en español?

Por ejemplo: "O veriador do PT....."

No estoy segura de si es "veriador" o "veirador" porque es un video y no logro comprender bien la palabra. Están hablado de que los trabajadores de una fábrica consiguieron el apoyo de los veriadores/veiradores, del Alcalde y de X gobernador.

¿Alguna idea?

Muchas gracias,
AYG


----------



## Outsider

Vereador.


----------



## Vanda

A palavra é vereador (veja tradução que fica no dicionário acima no fórum).


----------



## AYG

¡Claaaaaaro! 

La "e" se pronuncia como "i". ¡Qué tonta!

Muchísimas gracias, amigos del foro. 

Siempre tan acertados y RÁPIDOS. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## okporip

Oi, AYG! 
Bom...vejo que o tema já está solucionado. Mas, como já havia escrito...

A palavra é "vereador" (porém, como é comum na pronúncia do português, essa letra "e" pode ter soado no vídeo quase como "i"). O significado é "integrante do poder legislativo ao nível municipal". Creio que o correspondente a essa figura no mundo hispânico varia de país a país, não? Em alguns deles pode ser "consejal", correto?

Um abraço,

okporip.


----------



## AYG

Okporip,

Es corecto. Ese es el equivalente en español. Pero la palabra se escribe con "C" = "CONCEJAL". 

Concejal: En un concejo o ayuntamiento, persona que tiene un cargo de gobierno. (sin.) edil.

No sé si habrá algún país hispano donde lo llamen de otra forma, en Venezuela se les llama "Concejal(es)" y en la mayoría de los países que conozco también se dice igual. Pero si alguien sabe de algún país donde se les llame diferente, sería bueno saberlo.

Hasta pronto


----------



## Sara Elisa

o 'Munícipes' de la Municipalidad


----------



## okporip

Pela explicação sobre o que vem a ser concejal (gracias por la 'c'!), fico na dúvida se é exatamente a mesma coisa que vereador. (E o mesmo valeria para "munícipe" do espanhol.) Aqui, porém, só alguém com formação em ciência política ou direito comparado para poder esclarecer-nos a questão, pois tem a ver com o modo como o Estado e o poder público está organizado no Brasil e nos países de língua espanhola.


----------



## Mangato

okporip said:


> Pela explicação sobre o que vem a ser concejal (gracias por la 'c'!), fico na dúvida se é exatamente a mesma coisa que vereador. (E o mesmo valeria para "munícipe" do espanhol.) Aqui, porém, só alguém com formação em ciência política ou direito comparado para poder esclarecer-nos a questão, pois tem a ver com o modo como o Estado e o poder público está organizado no Brasil e nos países de língua espanhola.


 
El funcionamiento es equivalente.

En Portugal se llama Cámara Municipal a lo que en España denominamos Ayuntamiento o Concejo (de ahí el nombre de concejal). El presidente de la Cámara Municipal es el homólogo del Alcalde y los vereadores se corresponden con los concejales. Sin duda,  cada país tiene sus sistemas de gobierno, por lo que no puedo garantizar que la correspondencia sea siempre la misma. En algunas administraciones los alcaldes son elegidos por los ciudadanos de forma directa, mientras en otras son los propios concejales electos del ayuntamiento los que eligen a sus alcaldes

Saludos
MG


----------



## Alandria

AYG said:


> ¡Claaaaaaro!
> 
> La "e" se pronuncia como "i". ¡Qué tonta!
> 
> Muchísimas gracias, amigos del foro.
> 
> Siempre tan acertados y RÁPIDOS.
> 
> Un abrazo.


 
Nem sempre, há muitos falares em que se pronuncia realmente "vereador". Você pode pronunciar "vereador", que não vai soar "estrangeiro", não se preocupe.


----------



## Ancia

Olá!

Alguem me pode dizer o que é que significa, específicamente, "vareador da Câmara". Sei que é um trabalho, mas... nao consigo perceber exactamente de que é que se encarrega essa pessoa. 

Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Ancia, veja o que diz nosso dicionário no alto da página:
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/vereador

E ainda temos uma discussão com o mesmo título (vou juntá-las).


----------



## Mangato

Ancia said:


> Olá!
> 
> Alguem me pode dizer o que é que significa, específicamente, "vereador da Câmara". Sei que é um trabalho, mas... nao consigo perceber exactamente de que é que se encarrega essa pessoa.
> 
> Obrigado!


----------



## Tomby

Ancia said:


> Alguem me pode dizer o que é que significa, específicamente, "vereador da Câmara".


"Vereador da Câmara" = "Concejal del Ayuntamiento" (España). Clic.
TT.


----------

